# accountant work in Alicante?



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

Would love to work and live Alicante areas Murcia etc, I dont speak Spanish but I am fully qualified ,any comments on my chances of work,expats etc,thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimmy said:


> Would love to work and live Alicante areas Murcia etc, I dont speak Spanish but I am fully qualified ,any comments on my chances of work,expats etc,thanks



I dont know, but I would imagine that you'd need to be "up to speed" on all the taxation laws in Spain and from what I know , they are hellishly complicated! Maybe you could do UK accounts via the internet??? Or maybe Gibralter would be easier???? I'm just guessing tho?!!!??

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Trouble is Jimmy there are loads of Gestorias about, and for instance they do my tax return every year for €60.

It wont be the well paid job that it would be in the UK


----------



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

jojo said:


> I dont know, but I would imagine that you'd need to be "up to speed" on all the taxation laws in Spain and from what I know , they are hellishly complicated! Maybe you could do UK accounts via the internet??? Or maybe Gibralter would be easier???? I'm just guessing tho?!!!??
> 
> Jo


Thanks for that!got to gat away from cold Scottish winters!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> I dont know, but I would imagine that you'd need to be "up to speed" on all the taxation laws in Spain and from what I know , they are hellishly complicated! Jo


 This is a VERY accurate assessment. Without Spanish to read and understand the constantly changing rules - that are NOT easy, as well as complete IN BULK all forms - You're stuffed. 

I've family who are accountants - It was easier for them to take the conversion exams for New Zealand then convert for Spain. They were accredited in the UK, South Africa and Zimbabwe.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

By chance a friend in Torrevieja was asking me to look out for an English-speaker to train up as a gestor yesterday but FLUENT Spanish (spoken and written) is an absolute pre-requisite, 

As I always say to people in a situation like this could a non-English speaker do that job competently in the UK. If the answer is "No way", accept that it will be just as difficult here.


----------

